# [SOLVED] BSOD upon log in



## Joshimodo (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey everyone.

I'm having some issues with my PC (as you'd imagine, since I'm posting in this section). Until yesterday (10th of February), my PC was working fine and dandy. During the morning and afternoon, it was working as per usual. However, when I went on it during the night, after about 30 seconds of being logged on, up popped a BSOD, and restarted the PC.

After various restarts, it was clear that this wasn't a one-off issue.

There is no recently installed hardware apart from a pair of new HDDs in RAID 0 which are used as storage, and they are working fine. They've been in for about a month, and I can hear them start up as per usual, and can access them as normal when in Safe Mode.

I'm almost certain the cause is not hardware, as I can run in Safe Mode without so much as a hiccup. However, something is causing a crash in regular mode.

Here's my system specs:

Windows 7 Home Premium x64
Intel Core i7 930
6GB Patriot RAM @ 2000MHz, 7-7-7-21
ASUS P6X58D-E
XFX HD 5870
Cosair 650W PSU
1x 60GB OCZ Vertex 2E (Boot)
2x 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3 (RAID 0 storage)
1x 1TB Western Digital Caviar Green (Storage)



Everything works as per usual in Safe Mode, aside from the stuff that Safe Mode prevents. I've tested my RAM via Memtest and the onboard MemOK! stuff, no errors.

All 4 HDDs are accessible and working as normal as far as I can tell.

My graphics card hasn't had any issues, as it is currently displaying my screen normally. However, I cannot open the Catalyst Control Centre in Safe Mode, is that normal?



According to the crash dumps (looked at via BlueScreenView), ntoskrnl is to blame. However, from what I've read on similar forum threads is that ntoskrnl is essential for basic running, so I'd be having far worse problems than BSOD upon logging in.

Anyway, in my (amateur) opinion, I don't believe it's hardware related, as I'd be having problems in Safe Mode as well, right?

EDIT: As I'm running in Safe Mode, I cannot install the programs suggested in the BSOD posting thread.


Any and all help would be appreciated, thanks in advance!

I've attached my memory dumps, hope that helps.


----------



## Joshimodo (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: BSOD upon log in*

Anybody?


Also, other tech forums have suggested that it may be to do with a corrupt registry...Anybody tend to agree or have any ideas?


----------



## Joshimodo (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: BSOD upon log in*

Bump (if that's allowed here).


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD upon log in*

Hello,

It seems this may be network/security problem, as Kaspersky and Ad-Aware were frequently running during these crashes. The reason why Kaspersky and Ad-Aware are both triggering crashes might imply a problem different than either of them. In particular, we find bad network adapter drivers can be a player.

Start by installing an updated Yukon network driver from here: http://extranet.marvell.com/drivers/

```
yk62x64.sys  Mon Feb 23 10:02:27 2009 (49A2BA83)
```
Maybe involved, maybe not, is your old ASACPI driver:

```
ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
```
Install the updated ATK0110 driver from the Utilities section here: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support- LE&os=30&SLanguage=en-us

...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Feb 11 08:58:35.603 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:47.695
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+9b6a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x51
PROCESS_NAME:  services.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x51_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+9b6a
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Feb 11 08:45:23.489 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:56.581
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+9b6a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x51
PROCESS_NAME:  services.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x51_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+9b6a
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Feb 11 02:22:57.855 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:48.948
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+9b6a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x51
PROCESS_NAME:  services.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x51_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+9b6a
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Feb 10 18:57:37.215 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:17.308
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+9b6a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x51
PROCESS_NAME:  services.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x51_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+9b6a
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Feb 10 18:55:45.077 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:48.170
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+9b6a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x51
PROCESS_NAME:  services.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x51_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+9b6a
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Feb 10 18:42:53.179 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:48.161
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+9b6a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x51
PROCESS_NAME:  services.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x51_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+9b6a
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Feb 10 17:59:05.602 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:47.584
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+9b6a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x51
PROCESS_NAME:  services.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x51_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+9b6a
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Feb 10 17:47:58.874 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:52.967
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+9b6a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x51
PROCESS_NAME:  services.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x51_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+9b6a
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 10 17:36:22.677 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:46.769
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!CmpDelayDerefKCBWorker+73 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_nt!CmpDelayDerefKCBWorker+73
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 10 17:28:58.437 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:46.530
Probably caused by : mountmgr.sys ( mountmgr!FindDeviceInfo+95 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  AAWService.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_mountmgr!FindDeviceInfo+95
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 10 17:13:16.053 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:46.146
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+1dd )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  avp.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+1dd
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 10 17:00:28.511 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:46.493
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+1dd )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  AAWWSC.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+1dd
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 10 16:43:18.171 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:52.263
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+9b1a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x51
PROCESS_NAME:  services.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x51_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+9b1a
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 10 16:39:54.148 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:50.240
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+9b1a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x51
PROCESS_NAME:  services.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x51_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+9b1a
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## Joshimodo (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: BSOD upon log in*

I seem to have fixed this issue as of yesterday - I booted from my old boot drive (the 1TB WD Caviar Green drive, now used as storage), and then updated the firmware of the SSD. I then booted back on the SSD in Safe Mode and used MSConfig and removed everything apart from Catalyst Control Centre from startup. Used SFC /SCANNOW and then rebooting seems to have done the trick!

Things are back on startup now and are working as they used to.


Thanks for the heads up, I've updated the drivers as well. Much appreciated! I'll be back if it dies on me again!


----------

